# brackish??



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

cna you just us reg. salt.. like table salt. to make it brackish and how much salt per gal do i do for brackish

thanks.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Negative on the regular table salt. That's iodized salt and that kills fish. Use either aquarium rock salt or regular salt for salt water mix. Im not sure on the ratio of TBS/gal, and it will depend on your tap water hardness anyway. Your best bet is to buy a hydrometer and get the SG up around 1.010-1.014 for brackish water.


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

Brackish water actually shouldn't be made of aquarium salt, rather natural salt water mix.


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

Use marine mix salt, the same kind used for a marine tank.


> Your best bet is to buy a hydrometer and get the SG up around 1.010-1.014 for brackish water.


Yes buy a hydrometer, but no for 1.010-1.014. Depending on the species of fish you want to keep, that will be way to high for most brackish fish. MOST not all brackish fish like their SG no hihger than 1.005.


----------

